# IT jobs . help plz



## danadam38in (May 29, 2012)

Hi

i'll be moving to Italy this september on study visa MS(IT). can anyone let me know the job market for IT Network Engineer,I'm CCNP certified and having 5+ yrs of Exp

Any Indians there in IT field??

thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Out of interest, if you are going there on a study visa - what difference does the current job market have to you?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Out of interest, if you are going there on a study visa - what difference does the current job market have to you?
> Cheers
> Steve


Well, his study visa will permit him to work up to 20 hours per week. Work which, technically, is supposed to be directly related to his field of study.

Having said that, I have no idea what the IT job market is like right now, but I think it is safe to say it will vary based on location. danadam38in, where will you be studying?


----------



## danadam38in (May 29, 2012)

I will be studying either in rome or milan.im from developing country and I have scholarship from italian university. U need to know current job market there before moving.u wanna work in IT field. Plz help/advice


----------



## danadam38in (May 29, 2012)

I mean I wanna know IT market there for networking professionals


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

danadam38in said:


> I mean I wanna know IT market there for networking professionals


I Googled "it jobs italy" and came up with a number of hits. Do keep in mind however that at least some of these websites are scams.

More importantly, it is generally difficult to get any job in Italy unless you can speak conversational Italian reasonably well although exceptions might be made depending on the nature of the job. You may find yourself limited to internship-type positions which, in Italy, generally pay expenses and a small stipend.


----------

